# Looking to Adopt Small Female Dog



## apexblue (Nov 1, 2009)

We have a 7 year old fox terrier (our 2nd) and would like to adopt a small female dog of a similar age. We both work from home, no children, live a 2 minute walk to the beach and have an enclosed terrier proof rear garden. Would prefer a calmer dog as ours does have a typical terrier get up and go. Many thanks!


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Best thing to do (in my opinion) is contact local rescues in your area, that way you will get an assessed, health checked, neutered, vaxed and chipped dog 
there will be rescue back up and if things do not work out, they will help you and take dog back if needs be.

You will also free up a rescue place for another needy dog :thumbup:


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

apexblue said:


> We have a 7 year old fox terrier (our 2nd) and would like to adopt a small female dog of a similar age. We both work from home, no children, live a 2 minute walk to the beach and have an enclosed terrier proof rear garden. Would prefer a calmer dog as ours does have a typical terrier get up and go. Many thanks!


Have you considered you local rescues and rehoming centres? Dogs are usually spayed and neutered already if old enough, vet checked, de-flead and wormed, have their full vaccinations and very importantly temprement tested and some even micr chipped.

Every breed has its on rescue and rehoming too, including fox terriers so that would probably be well worth exploring too. The people who run breed welfare know their breed, can give loads of help and advice and also take care that the dogs are placed in the right sort or homes.


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Have a look on Dogs for Adoption & Rescue - DogsBlog.com

You can look at the dogs in rescue and search by age, sex and breed to find one that may be suitable for you.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2011)

From what I've seen in rescue, most dogs seem to be bull breeds or larger breeds, though I did once see a lovely Yorkie boy at Battersea.

I'd register with as many rescue societies as you can. Your home circumstances sound perfect for rescuing, so I'm sure something will come up, though you may have to wait a while.

Lovely that you are willing to give a home to a dog in need!:biggrin:


----------



## Sparkle (Jan 28, 2010)

If the Is a specific breed you would like you can contact their breed club as they have rescue coordinators all over the country


----------



## HWAR (Jul 19, 2010)

Please have a look at The Little Dog Rescue, they have all of their dogs in foster homes and have fosterers all over the country


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi there,

We are based in South Wales but home across the UK.

Here are a few small, calmer female dogs that may be suitable but we have many more viewable here Home - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk

------------------------------------------------------------

Beautiful Betty is a 6+ year old Staffordshire Bull Terrier. Betty originally came to us from the pound where she was found as a stray. She was then homed to a family who loved her but unfortunately Betty had to come back to us due to the lady having to return to college.

Betty is now more than ready for a real forever home. She is a wonderful dog with a beautiful temperament and she has been described as the perfect dog. Her only downfall is that she suffers from Seperation Anxiety. Betty would therefore be completely perfect for anybody who is home all day or able to take Betty out with them.

Betty is good with other dogs and children but doesn't like cats very much.

She is in good health. She has been spayed and vaccinated.

She is beautiful in looks, nature and is very loving. Do you have space for this beautiful girl?


















--------------------------------------------------------------

Erin is a beautiful 6 year old Bichon Frise. She came into us in February 2010 as an ex-breeding girl.

She was found to have cataracts in both eyes and could only distinguish dark from light. We took her to an ophthalmic specialist in Leominster who said he could remove the cataracts and she could regain her sight. It would cost in the region of £3000.
We didn't let this put us off so got straight down to fund-raising and on 18TH October 2010, Erin regained her sight.

She is a wonderful girl and is enjoying being able to see the world though, being ex-breeding, some things still do worry her.

She must live with another confident dog and can also live with children and cats.

Erin has been spayed and vaccinated. She will need eye drops for the rest of her life and will also need to keep up appointments with her ophthalmic vet in Leominster or at one of their clinics that can be found in Newport, Bridgend, Risca, Wallbridge, Dursley, Portishead and Wolverhampton.

She is on foster in South Wales but we re-home across the UK.










If you're interested in adopting a dog from us, please read our adoption guidelines and procedure; 
Animals For Adoption - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk
Before completing a pre-adoption form;
Dog pre-adoption form - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk

If you have any questions then please do ask


----------

